# S-04 Vs. Us-05 ?



## quantocks (16/1/09)

I tried a JSGA last night and found it simply the most amazing beer I've had for years.

I want to create a clone, but on the siets they all mention US56 or US-05. I only have Safale S-04 yeast. Is there much difference between the two yeasts? I gather the 05 is a USA ale yeast? the Safale s04 is Euro/UK ale yeast?

would it still work good for my JSGA clone?

so far I'm using the coopers sparkling, coopers liquid wheat, 50g amarillo hops.

or should I wait to get a different yeast?


----------



## brendo (16/1/09)

quantocks said:


> I tried a JSGA last night and found it simply the most amazing beer I've had for years.
> 
> I want to create a clone, but on the siets they all mention US56 or US-05. I only have Safale S-04 yeast. Is there much difference between the two yeasts? I gather the 05 is a USA ale yeast? the Safale s04 is Euro/UK ale yeast?
> 
> ...



05 is a cleaner yeast and tends to favour the hops and yep, it is american.

04 is UK and it tends to favour the malt profile.

So if you use 04, it will still be a good beer, but quite different to the profile you will get from 05. Hope that helps.

Brendo


----------



## boingk (16/1/09)

The S-04, whilst a good yeast, isn't really the one for this IMO. It leaves some decent malt character behind and we don't want that to get in the way of those wonderful Amarillo hops, now, do we? It really is more suited to English and European ales, and works well with their hopping schedules too.

My punt is with US-05. Its a good, clean fermenter that leaves a nice crisp end-palate. Perfect for a nicely hopped ale where you want to be able to get the full blast of them.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## hazard (16/1/09)

And is it correct that US-05 is the same yeast strain as Wyeast 1056?


----------



## Pennywise (17/1/09)

I always though that it was, but some one more experienced than me on here (can't remember who) reckons it's very similar but not the same. I've made beers with both and can't tell the difference, but I'm no tasting expert either :icon_cheers:


----------



## davewaldo (17/1/09)

Hi Quantocks!

I too love JSGA and I'm in the middle of a clone brew now. It sounds like you're planning to brew the extract version of DrSmurto's Golden Ale (do a search).

1 Coopers Sparkling Ale
1 Coopers Wheat Malt
15g Amarillo @ 15min
[email protected]
15 dry hopped.

I've just dry hopped my version of this recipe. I felt that DrSmurto's recipe would be quite a bit more bitter and have more hop flavour than JSGA (DrSmurto says this himself with the AG version) as that hop schedule would add at least 10IBU to the kit which is already around 25IBU. I feel that JSGA has less than 30IBU so this is what I've done.

1 Coopers Sparkling Ale
1 Coopers Wheat Malt
200g LDME
100g Dex
10g @ 10min
15g @ 5min
10g dry hop

I love Amarillo hops but I don't want them overpowering, they are not in-your-face in JSGA. Also I chose to add the extra LDME and Dex to bring the SG up a bit inorder to get around 4.5% alc like JSGA has.

I tasted this beer from the fermenter the otherday and it seems to be going REALLY well! Nice balanced flavours and aromas.

With either recipe you should get a very good beer. But if you're trying to replicate JSGA I'd go a little easy with the hops. Also, I would try to ferment around 18-20 degrees if you can. If you want a fuller flavoured beer with more bitterness and aroma go with DrSmurto's recipe, or even add more hops. 

Good luck!

Dave.

PS. I'll post my results when the beer is ready.


----------



## davewaldo (17/1/09)

Also, about the yeast...

I used US05, but I would be very interested to taste a version done with S04. On the JSGA bottle it says it is an "English Summer ale". If you have an extra fermenter it might be a good experiment to split the batch and use the 2 different yeasts.

I would imagine that using S04 would play down the hops a little and raise the influence of the malt. I think that could be a great result! S04 will also produce some more esters, which may not work so well for this beer, but you could ferment it cool to minimise this effect.

Cheers


----------



## muckey (17/1/09)

having brewed the AG version of smurto's GA I found that it was more to my liking with a combination of Amarillo and cascade hops

I found that doing the first 1 exactly to the recipe and then adjusted to my taste on subsequent brews.

hope that helps


----------



## Fermented (18/1/09)

+1 for S-05 for this recipe. 

If you haven't started using your yeasts in a series brew (eg start out with a lower alcohol or light coloured brew and finish with a darker / higher alc brew; max out at five or six re-pitches and change to a fresh yeast) then this would be a great time to start. I just finished a set of six off S-05 and am now migrating to an S-04 series of brews. Maybe time for some White Labs Belgian funkies after that. 

Cheers - Fermented.

EDIT: Wrote 'sex' instead of six. Sunday morning will do that to ya.


----------

